# Weekly competition 2012-24



## Mike Hughey (Jun 12, 2012)

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://odderen.dk/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, for now we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website. This is an experiment; if it works well, we hope to eventually go to full automation.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

I suspect there will be some issues as we roll this new approach out; please let me know if you have any problems or questions.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R2 U R' F2 U F2 U R U
*2. *U F' U F2 R' U' F2 U2 R2
*3. *F U2 R' U R F' U2 R2
*4. *F2 R' F' R' F2 U2 R F' R'
*5. *U2 R' U R' F R U F R2 U'

*3x3x3*
*1. *L F2 R' B2 L2 F2 R B2 F2 R F' L2 R2 B2 D B D2 L' U' R' B
*2. *D F2 L' U L' B R B L F2 L2 U2 F2 B2 U' R2 D' L2 D2 B2
*3. *B' U' L2 B R D' L' U B' U2 F2 B2 L2 D' L2 D' R2 U2 L2 D
*4. *B R2 F L B' D' F D' R' B U2 F2 L2 B2 L2 U2 D F2 B2 L2 D
*5. *L2 D2 B2 R2 F2 U L2 U2 R2 B2 U' F' R' D' F2 D' R D' U R' U2

*4x4x4*
*1. *B L2 B Fw2 U L' R' D' R' Fw2 D B Fw' Uw' Rw' F U B2 L' Uw Fw' Uw' Rw2 D2 U L2 Fw2 D' Rw D Uw' F2 R2 F2 L' B' R2 B2 F2 U
*2. *Uw Fw2 F L U2 B' Fw Rw2 D2 F2 L2 Rw' F2 L D' Uw Rw' B Fw Uw U2 R' Fw2 D F L2 Uw' B2 D B2 Uw U' L' Uw B2 L R' F D U2
*3. *F D2 Uw2 B' F2 Rw' U R B D Uw B' F D2 R2 U' L2 Uw' B L' Uw F2 Rw2 D2 F L2 Fw2 D Uw U' R Uw Fw2 Rw' F Rw F D' B R
*4. *L' D B2 R' Fw' D2 Fw2 F U Rw2 R2 B2 Rw2 R Fw' F Rw2 B L' B' D' Uw' U' L' Uw' Rw2 R F' R Uw Rw' F' L Rw2 B Fw' F' Uw Rw' F2
*5. *Uw L' D' Uw Fw' L Rw2 R' F L2 Rw2 U Rw' Fw Rw' U2 R D' L' R B2 F Uw2 F2 Uw L2 R' D' B' F U Rw2 D' Fw2 D U' B' Rw2 B2 U'

*5x5x5*
*1. *Fw Rw2 Bw2 F' Dw Bw F2 Uw R' Dw L' Rw2 R' Fw' Lw Rw B Lw' F' D2 Bw' U2 R' Bw2 U2 Bw U' Bw' Uw R' B F2 U' Bw' Rw' Fw2 L' Bw2 D2 Rw' B Bw' Fw2 F' D F2 U Bw2 L' D Dw2 Lw Bw' Fw' L Lw' D2 Rw2 U' F2
*2. *B' Dw' F' L2 F U' L Fw F2 Rw2 D U' Rw Bw' Dw2 U B' Lw' Rw2 R' Uw L Lw U' F Dw U' B' D2 U' Bw' U2 F Uw2 Lw' Rw Dw L B2 Fw' Rw2 F' U2 Bw F2 L B' Dw' Fw' D' Uw' U2 Bw2 Rw' F' U L2 R2 Bw F'
*3. *U F' R D L2 Lw Rw2 Uw' Bw' D' Dw2 L' D R Fw' R' B' Fw2 D' U' Lw' B' D2 Dw2 R' D' Uw' Rw' R' B2 Lw2 U2 Fw2 R Bw' Fw L2 D U' L' F L2 Bw2 Fw L Rw' Dw2 F2 Uw F L2 B2 R' Fw' D2 Dw2 Uw2 U F D2
*4. *R D' Bw' Lw' Dw' F2 Uw2 Bw' Dw' Bw2 Uw B2 Uw2 R2 B2 F Dw Lw2 R Dw' Rw2 Bw2 Fw F2 D Dw Bw2 U2 R2 U2 B Fw' F2 L Lw' B L' Rw' Dw2 Fw2 F2 D2 Rw' U2 R' Bw' Fw2 Uw Lw2 Uw' U L R2 Bw2 U R F2 Dw Bw' F
*5. *D U2 F D B' Uw2 L D2 Uw2 B Lw2 Bw F' Uw2 U2 F' Uw L2 Uw2 Bw' Rw B Fw Rw Uw2 F2 Dw Uw' R2 Bw2 Lw2 Rw Uw2 R F Uw2 U' F' L Rw B2 Uw2 Lw' F2 Lw Rw R' Bw' Rw2 Uw' Bw' Lw Bw D U2 B' Fw2 Uw' Lw' Rw2

*6x6x6*
*1. *F' D 2D' 2U 2F2 2L2 B 3R R D2 R2 3U B R2 B' 2D' L2 R 2D2 B 3F' 2D2 2L2 D2 R 2D' U2 B L' 2L2 2R2 3U' 2F' 2R 2U' 2L2 2U' 2F' 2U U' 2F F L2 3F' 2R2 D 2U' L' 2L 2B' L2 3R' 2R 3F2 3R' B 3F' U F 2R2 R2 2F2 2U L2 2L2 3R' B D2 B D
*2. *3U 2R' 2B2 3R2 U R2 F U' L 2L' 3F' 2R2 R 2D' R2 3F2 L2 D U B' 2B 2U2 2B2 L 2L' 3R' 2U2 U B 2D2 2U' 2B' F2 R 2D2 U' L2 2D 3U' R' 3U 2R' 2F' R2 2D2 U' 3R' 2B2 3R' B' 2F 3R 2R' D2 B' 2U2 3R2 2R2 D2 2B' D' U 2L 2F 2D 3F' 3R 2D 2B 3F2
*3. *2L2 B 2D 2B 3F' D 2U 2B' 3U L R 2F 2U 2F2 L' 3F L 2R2 R B2 3R 2D 2U' F2 U L' 2F' L2 3U2 2L' 3F2 2F' F2 2D' L' 2U' L2 D2 2F L2 2B 2L 2F2 2L 3R R' U2 3R' 3U 2R 2B' 3F2 R2 3U' 2B2 3F2 3U' R' U' 2F2 L2 2B2 3F' 3R 2R2 3F' R' 3F' D2 R'
*4. *2F2 F2 L2 3R' R' D B 2B2 2U 2F2 U F2 3U' 2B F 3U2 2R' 2B' 2R R2 3F' U' F' R 2F2 2L' 3R2 B U' F2 3U 3F 2D 2F' L 2U' 3R 2R2 F' 3R2 2R' 3F F' 2D2 2U' F 2L' 2B' 2U B2 3R 2F' 2R' U 2L D L F 3U2 R' 2F 2L' D L2 2R' 3F' 2U2 B2 2L' 2R
*5. *3U' 2B2 3F' 2F' D2 2B2 2D2 2U2 2F' 2L 2F' D2 F' L' 3U' L2 D' 2U2 L R 2B' 3F' 2D' 3U 2B' 2F 2U 3F 2L 2B 3F2 2F 3U' 2L D 2D' 3U' 2U' F 2L2 2B2 2L2 D2 U2 2R2 F2 3U 2L 2U' 2F2 2U' U' F' 2U' B' 2B' 3F F 2L2 F D2 U2 R2 B' 3U 2B2 U R2 2B' 3F2

*7x7x7*
*1. *R2 B2 2F D 2D2 2U U2 B' 3B' 3F 2L' 3B2 2U2 3B 3F2 D2 3U2 U' 3F' 2R 3D2 F2 3U' L2 2F 3R' 2B R2 2B 2D' 3U' 3R2 3F' 2F2 2L F2 3R' R 2D' 3U' 3F' 2U2 2L2 2D2 B' 2F' 3D2 3F' L 2L 3B 3U' 3F' L2 3R' 3F2 D2 L2 2L2 D2 3D2 2U2 U' 2L2 3L' 3R2 2B 3F2 R' 3F' 2L' 2U2 L' 3B2 F' 3U2 B2 L' 3U' 2F 3D 3L2 3R 2D 3R' 2R 3B2 R2 D2 U 3B2 F' 2R B 2B' R' 3F2 F2 3D 2R'
*2. *3B F' U2 3L2 R2 2B2 2F' D' 3D2 L2 3R' 2B' 2F2 3L 2R' 2F 3R2 2R2 3B' F' D 3D2 2U B L' D2 B F2 U2 3L' 3U 3F2 3L2 2R 2B2 3R' 3F2 2F 2U2 2R2 3F' L 3L2 3F 2F U' B' 2U R2 2B D' 2D 3D' U 3B2 2F2 D' 2F2 2D B 2D2 3B' 3F' 2F 3L' 3R2 D F 2D2 2F2 3D2 2R' 2U' 3F2 D2 2U' 2R 3D' U' 2L' 2R' 2U2 3B2 2U2 L2 3R 3D2 3B 3L' 3F 3D 2B 3F' D' 2D' 3R2 B' D2 3D2 U'
*3. *3D2 2L 3D 3B' 3U' 3R2 R 2U R2 D2 2L' 2R D 2L2 3L2 3R2 2R' D' 3U2 3L 2U2 3B F2 2U2 2B R2 3U2 F2 3L' D 2B2 2U 2B2 U2 R' 2F2 2U' B' 2L2 2B' L' 2R' 2D' 3U' 2B F' R F 3R2 3U' 2L 3L R2 2B2 3U 3F 2L 2B' 3B D 2F' 3D 3L 3R2 2R' 3F' 3U' 3R2 R 3B2 3U2 2L' 2R2 2U 3L 2R2 R' 3B' L D2 3L D' 2R U B2 3B' 2R2 3F L' 2D 3U 2B 3F2 2F 2U' L B D2 2F 3D2
*4. *B' U' F2 2D 2U' 3R F2 3R2 3F2 3D2 2B2 2D 3D' L2 2L' 2D 2B 2D L' 3F' F 2R2 3B' D' 3R 3B 3D 3U2 U2 F' 3D2 3U 2R' 2B' 2L B2 2B 3B 2U' 3B' F' 3L 3D' 2L' 2B' 3B 3R' R 3F2 2L R2 3F2 R' 2U2 R 3B' 2D L' 2U2 B' 2U2 F' D2 2U 3L2 D2 2R2 3B2 3F' 2F' 2D2 2U' F 2R' 3D2 R' 2B2 3B 3F 2F2 2R2 U2 F 2L2 2D2 2R2 B R 3U' 2F' U' 3B' 2L2 3L R2 3D 3F2 2F U' 2R'
*5. *3B' F' 2U2 3B2 3L' 2R2 R2 3B L' D2 B 2D 2U2 2R' 2U B 2L2 F 3R F D' 3U 2U2 2F 2R D2 2D2 3L2 B 2F 3D' L2 F' 3D' U' R 3F' 3R' 3D B2 3U2 L2 R F 2R' D L' 2R2 3F' 2F2 2D2 B 3F2 2L2 R2 3B 2D2 B2 3B 2L' 2D 3D 2U' 2B 3B2 2L2 3L 2F' L 3B2 3D2 U' B' 3R2 D' 3D2 L' 2R2 F2 3U' 2B' L 3R' 3F2 U' 2F' 2D 2U2 2B 2F U' 2F' L 3L2 3D U 2L 3B2 D F'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F R F2 R U2 R' U F R
*2. *F' U F2 R2 U R' F2 U2
*3. *F' U' R2 U F' R2 F' R

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *F D F2 R' B2 D2 F' R2 L' B2 L2 B' L2 U2 B2 D2 F L2 U2 F
*2. *F2 U2 L2 U B2 U2 F2 U R2 B2 U R' F' U2 B' L B2 R2 F2 R F'
*3. *F2 L2 D2 L B2 L2 D2 F2 D2 R2 F2 D F' D' R' B' U' B2 L F' D2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *B' Fw2 Uw Fw2 L U Fw U2 Fw F' Uw2 R B F R F2 U' Rw' B U L Uw F' U' R' B L2 Fw2 L2 D R' D2 R2 Fw2 F' L' Rw' R2 U B2
*2. *Rw' U2 R' F Rw' Fw' L Fw2 Uw R D' Fw' F Rw2 U Rw' D Fw' D R' D2 U Rw2 Fw' R D R' Fw Rw F' D2 L2 B' F' Uw U B F2 L Fw2
*3. *D' B Rw Uw U2 R2 D' B2 U' B2 Rw' Fw2 L U2 R' F Rw2 D2 R' F Rw' R2 Fw D U2 Fw2 L' Fw2 F D' L2 Rw' R D' U2 F' Rw' R2 Fw U'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Fw2 Uw' Lw B' R' Dw U F Lw' Bw Fw2 Dw Rw2 B2 Fw2 Dw' Bw2 F2 Uw' B' Dw' B' Lw2 Dw' L Bw2 Rw2 D Fw Lw2 F2 Dw' Uw' Lw2 B' Bw Lw2 R Bw Rw2 Bw2 Fw L2 D' Fw2 Dw Uw' Bw' Fw' L2 Uw U2 Bw Fw' L' Lw2 U' B' Lw' Rw2
*2. *D Dw' U L' D Dw B' Bw Rw Fw' L2 R B2 Fw' Lw' D' Fw2 Rw2 D Dw' F2 L2 Bw Rw' B2 Dw' B L Dw2 Uw' L' Rw' B2 L' U' B' Bw U' L Rw' B' Uw F2 L2 Dw2 Rw2 D2 Uw' Lw F D' L Dw2 Uw' R' Bw2 Fw Dw2 Lw' U'
*3. *Fw' Rw' U B2 F2 Rw2 U2 F' Lw R' B' Rw2 D U B Lw2 Rw2 Uw2 B2 Bw Fw D2 B U Lw2 Rw' Fw Dw' L Rw2 D' L2 F Dw Fw U Bw' Uw2 U L Uw' U2 Fw2 Rw Bw Lw' Rw2 F' Uw2 U B2 Lw2 F2 Lw' D2 L2 Lw' R D2 Uw

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2B 2D' F 3R' 2R' D 3U 2B2 2U2 2R' 3F2 2F 2U' 2L2 3R' 2U 2L' 2B' 3U 3R D' U' B2 2B2 3F2 D 3U2 2U2 R 2D2 2B2 D U' 2F 2L B D U2 2B F R' U' 3F R 3U2 U2 R2 2D2 F D' 2D 2U2 L2 B2 R' 2F2 D' 2U' U 2L2 3R B2 2B' F R2 2F L' R2 2D2 U

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *2B' 2D2 3D' U' 3L2 2D' L' 2U2 3F 3D 3U L2 2L 2U' 2L' 2F2 2D U 2B' F2 D' U2 2R2 2U 3L 2U2 B 3R 3B' D F2 2L2 3U 2L2 3R' R2 3F' D' L2 2R' 3B' 3F F2 3R R2 2F2 2U F 3L 3D 2F2 D' B2 2F2 2R 2F2 L 2L 2B2 3B 2F R2 B2 R2 U' 3R' 2F2 D' 3U' U 2R R2 D' 3D U F L' 3R' 2R' D2 2R' 2D2 3U2 3L' 3F2 D2 3U2 2U 3R' 2B2 3D' F' L 3B 2U2 3L2 3R 3D 3U' U2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 B2 U2 B2 U F2 R2 B2 U' F2 D' F D R' U' L D L D' F D'
*2. *R2 B2 D' B2 L2 U2 R2 D' L2 B2 U2 F D' R F' U2 F L' B D' F'
*3. *R' D2 R F2 R2 D2 L' D2 U2 F2 R D B D F' R' U' B' U F L
*4. *R' B2 L2 D2 R' D2 R' U2 B2 D2 B2 D F R D B D U' B2 U2 L
*5. *B2 D' L2 U' F2 R2 B2 L2 U R2 F2 L F' R F2 L' F' D B2 F' U'
*6. *L2 F R2 B' R' F2 U D' F' U' B2 R' U2 L D2 L2 B2 R F2 B2
*7. *R B' U' L' D2 L D' L2 B R' L2 F D2 F' D2 F U2 B' U2 F'
*8. *U F2 U L2 F2 D B2 D L2 B2 D' B L2 R2 U' L U' B' U F U2
*9. *R2 B2 D B2 U F2 U F2 U R2 U2 L' F' U2 R D L R D' R D'
*10. *U' B2 D R2 B2 D F2 D' L2 B2 U F' L' U B' U B2 F' U'
*11. *U2 L2 B2 R F2 U2 R D2 B2 D2 R' B D2 F' U B2 L U' R B
*12. *L' U2 L' U2 L' U2 R B2 U2 L R' B' D R U L2 D2 R' F' L2
*13. *B F' D2 F U2 B U2 R2 F2 L2 F' D' U' F' R' D2 R2 D F2 L'
*14. *F L2 D2 L2 F' D2 F' L2 B' D2 F2 L' U F2 D2 F D U2 F R' B'
*15. *R2 D2 L2 B L2 B' R2 B2 D2 F' D2 R D2 R' F' D2 U L B U' F2
*16. *B' R2 U2 L2 F' L2 B F2 L2 U2 F2 R' F' D' U' F D B' L2 D R2
*17. *U2 F2 D2 L' D2 F2 L2 U2 R' U2 R D B U2 F L' D B2 L2 B2 R2
*18. *D2 U2 F D2 U2 F2 R2 F' R2 U2 B2 R U2 R D R B D L2 U R'
*19. *U2 B' U2 B2 F U2 L2 F2 L2 F2 U' L2 R B2 U L' D L2 R2 B2
*20. *L D' B U' D' R2 D2 L D B' L' U2 F2 L B2 R' F2 L' U2 D2 R'
*21. *U2 L U2 L R2 U2 B2 D2 U2 L F2 U L' B D B' U' L R F U2
*22. *R2 D' R2 B2 U' B2 D2 F2 R2 U' F' U F' R B2 F D L2
*23. *R2 B2 U2 B' L2 F R2 B' R2 F' U F' D2 F R B F R' U2 R2
*24. *D2 U2 R D2 L2 B2 L2 R' F2 R2 D2 B' D' L F' U B2 F' L' U2 L'
*25. *B2 U2 F2 U L2 B2 D F2 R2 U B2 F' L2 R B' R D' F' U F' U'
*26. *F D2 B R2 F' D2 R2 B' F U2 F' R D' U2 R2 B U' L U' F D2
*27. *B U D2 B R L2 F' B R2 F2 U2 R L2 F2 B2 D2 B2 R U2
*28. *L2 B2 L2 U2 F R2 B D2 U2 R2 B2 L' F2 D R B' D B R D U'
*29. *B2 D2 F D2 L2 B' U2 R2 D2 R2 B U' B F2 R D F R2 F D U
*30. *U2 B' U' R2 B L' B2 R U F D2 L2 F2 L F2 R F2 U2 L' D2 L2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *U2 B2 D2 F2 L2 D' R2 U B2 R2 U2 R B' R2 D2 L' B' R' B' L' D
*2. *L2 F2 U2 B' L2 B2 R2 F' L2 F2 U2 R B' F2 L R2 D' R' D' B' D'
*3. *B2 R' F2 R2 B2 L D2 L' D2 R F' L R D B2 U2 B L2 F R2
*4. *R2 F2 R2 D' R2 D B2 R2 U2 F2 U' B' D L' R2 B L' R D' B2 R'
*5. *L' U2 R' D2 B2 U2 L2 F2 L U2 F U R' B' U L2 F' L D' U2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *F2 L2 B2 U2 F2 R2 D B2 U' F' U' B R' F U2 R B2 L2 R2
*2. *B2 D2 F' D2 B' U2 F R2 D2 F L' D' B F2 L2 R D L2 B R
*3. *L' U2 B2 R' F2 R2 U2 R' U2 L B2 U L2 D F' R B2 U B F
*4. *B2 U2 B2 L U2 F2 R B2 F2 R' F2 U' B' U' L' R' B U2 F2
*5. *R2 D2 B D2 F D2 L2 B2 F D2 B2 D' L' R' U R2 B F2 D B' R2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *L2 U' L F' D F B' R' U D' R L U2 R L2 F2 L F2 D2 F2 D2
*2. *U2 B2 R U' B L' U L F R2 U2 F2 B R2 F2 R2 L2 D2 B
*3. *R2 F2 U' B2 U' F2 L2 U B2 L2 U B' D' R D' B' R' D L F2 U2
*4. *R2 B2 D' B2 L2 D' R2 F2 D' R2 U R B2 D' F' R F2 L D F U'
*5. *L2 B' L2 U2 L2 F2 D2 F2 U2 R2 F R' D L F2 D' F R U L2 D'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *U2 R2 B2 L2 U' B2 D2 U' B2 R2 F' D B R' F2 D' F L2 R D2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F' R F' R' U F U2 F2 R2
*3. *B2 U2 L2 B U2 L2 B' F R2 U2 L B' L R' B2 U' F2 L2 B' R U'
*4. *F D2 Rw' R B' Rw R' Fw' D2 B' L R Fw F' Rw' Uw2 B2 Fw Uw2 Rw2 B2 Uw2 F' Rw2 D2 U2 R' Fw Rw2 D' Rw2 Fw L2 F' D' Uw Rw2 B R Uw

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *R' U2 F2 U F' U F U' F U2
*3. *U' L2 D' B2 U L2 U' L2 F2 L2 U' L' D R' B U R' B' L' U2 L
*4. *R' D U' B2 Rw Fw' Rw2 R' Uw' B Uw2 B' R' F R2 Fw2 Uw' Fw L' Rw Fw' F2 Rw' R2 Uw B2 R2 Uw U' L' Rw D' F' L' Uw2 Rw2 R' Fw' Rw D'
*5. *Dw' F2 D B U L Lw' R Dw2 L Dw U Rw' R2 Dw B' Lw2 R2 D Dw' L2 Rw B' Dw' R Bw2 Dw F L D Uw U' Rw' R D2 Fw2 U' Fw R Fw Lw' B F2 Rw B Uw' R D Fw' Rw2 Fw2 D2 Dw2 Uw' F2 L' Bw U' B2 D'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=5,d=-1 / dUdU u=-2,d=5 / ddUU u=-1,d=3 / UdUd u=-3,d=4 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=-2 / UdUd
*2. *UUdd u=-1,d=0 / dUdU u=5,d=-3 / ddUU u=1,d=6 / UdUd u=1,d=2 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=3 / dUUd
*3. *UUdd u=6,d=-4 / dUdU u=-4,d=-3 / ddUU u=4,d=4 / UdUd u=-3,d=1 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=0 / UdUU
*4. *UUdd u=-2,d=6 / dUdU u=0,d=4 / ddUU u=4,d=-1 / UdUd u=3,d=3 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=6 / UUdU
*5. *UUdd u=4,d=-4 / dUdU u=3,d=-1 / ddUU u=6,d=0 / UdUd u=3,d=2 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=2 / ddUU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*2. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*3. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*4. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*5. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L U R L' B' U' R B L' r
*2. *U L B' R' U' B U' L l r' u'
*3. *R' U L B R' B U' B' l r' b
*4. *U L U R U' R U' R l' r b
*5. *B R' L B L B R' B' l' r u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(-3, -1) / (1, -2) / (5, 2) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (-3, 0) / (2, 2) / (-3, 0) / (0, 1) / (3, 0) / (-5, 2) / (0, 4) / (0, 2) / (0, -1) /
*2. *(-2, 0) / (2, -1) / (1, -2) / (2, -1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-5, 4) / (-4, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, 2) / (-4, -2)
*3. *(0, -1) / (0, -3) / (1, 4) / (0, -3) / (-4, 2) / (1, 4) / (-1, 2) / (-2, 1) / (6, 0) / (2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (4, 0) / (-3, -4) / (0, -1)
*4. *(-2, 3) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (-2, 1) / (-4, -1) / (-5, 1) / (-4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, 2) / (-1, 0)
*5. *(3, -4) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (2, -1) / (0, 3) / (1, -2) / (0, -3) / (-4, -3) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (2, 0) / (0, -2) / (6, 2)

*Skewb*
*1. *R L R L U D' R D U'
*2. *U L D' L' D L' D U'
*3. *L' U' L' R U L R U' D'
*4. *D' R L' R U' L D' L
*5. *U D L U' D L' U' L'


----------



## Tao Yu (Jun 12, 2012)

2x2: 2.73, 3.66, (3.98), 3.21, (2.67) = 3.20
3x3: 12.15, (12.95), 11.12, 9.54, (8.53) = 10.94 yay
4x4: (1:18.65), 1:07.72, 1:06.96, 1:07.24, (55.35) = 1:07.31
5x5: (1:56.99), 2:09.92, 2:06.17, (2:11.20), 1:59.96 = 2:05.35 yay PB
2x2 BLD: 1:11.25, 27.12+, DNF(28.98) = 27.12
3x3 BLD: 2:10.66, DNF(2:30.57), DNS = 2:10.66
3x3 OH: 23.02, (DNF), 22.13, (17.28), 20.73 = 21.96 Forgot to start timer on the second one...
234relay: 1:33.11
2345relay: 3:55.19
MTS: (1:07.19), 1:05.20, (59.83), 1:01.32, 1:03.33 = 1:03.28
FMC: 33 


Spoiler



y2 R L' U2 B L2 R' U R U'R B' U R B2 U B U B' L' B L R' B2 L B L' B2 R B' L B2 L' B'

y2 R L' U2 B L2 //2x2x2
R' U R U' R B' U R  //2x2x3 + extra F2L pair
B2 U B U B' L' B L //Finish F2L
R' B2 L B L' B2 R B' L B2 L' B' //ZBLL

I knew the ZBLL alg because it is the inverse of a 2x2 CLL alg


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 12, 2012)

3BLD: 51.792, DNF(1:05.224), DNF(1:23.933) = 51.792 HAHAHAHAHAHAHA XD Beat that Dragan (you probably will).

2x2: (7.14), 5.75, (5.39), 6.71, 6.98 = 6.48
3x3: 21.930, (19.335), (31.977), 21.432, 21.748 = 21.703
4x4: 1:44.28, (1:44.45), 1:41.84, (1:31.17), 1:39.22 = 1:41.78


----------



## Sillas (Jun 12, 2012)

*3x3:* (18.83), (15.49), 17.72, 18.23, 16.07 = _17.34_
*3x3 OH: *24.20, (22.15), 31.74, 26.30, (34.37) = _27.41_
*4x4:* (1:59.70), 1:41.36, 1:53.00, (1:34.93), 1:38.15 = _1:44.17_


----------



## emolover (Jun 13, 2012)

*2x2:* 3.10
2.84, 3.41, 3.35, 2.92, 3.02
Meh . . .
*3x3:* 12.81
11.51, 12.72, 17.72, 14.20, 9.74
****ing hate 3x3.
*4x4:* 59.78
1:04.03, 59.89, 59.99, 57.44, 59.46
*2BLD:* 8.21
DNF[31.39], 8.21[4.67], 22.44[19.12]
LOL!


----------



## NevinsCPH (Jun 13, 2012)

*2x2x2* :6.85, 7.99, 10.11, 9.47, 9.12 = 8.86 
*3x3x3* :20.42, 18.22, 18.24, 19.49, 15.82 = 18.65
*4x4x4* :57.61, 1:13.71, 1:11.39, 1:18.28, 1:26.61 = 1:14.46


----------



## calebcole203 (Jun 14, 2012)

3BLD: DNF(6:45.50), DNF(7:34.84), 6:42.75 = 6:42.75
3x3x3: (34.63), 38.83, 41.55, (43.51), 39.35 = 39.91


----------



## Reprobate (Jun 15, 2012)

2x2 - 13.09, 16.74, 15.13, (12.70), 27.82) = 14.99
3x3 - 79.66, 58.53, (52.78), 66.10, (DNF) = 68.10
4x4 - (3:02.93), 3:17.11, (4:83), 3:50.80, 3:27.10 = 3:31.67
5x5 - (5:36.68), 5:03.93, (4:53.78), 5:15.12, 5:24.09 = 5:14.38


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 16, 2012)

*3x3x3BLD:* 1:29.23 3:00.19 2:10.45


----------



## Ickenicke (Jun 16, 2012)

*3x3 With Feet:* 3:23.00, 3:14.33, 3:51.48, 2:58.93, 3:18.90 = * 3:18.74*


----------



## rubiksarlen (Jun 16, 2012)

*3x3x3* = 14.46, DNF(16.10), 14.72, 18.33, (11.92) = *15.84*

PLL skip on the last one  Stupid DNF though. Did an A-perm when it was actually a V-perm. >.< Happens all the time.


----------



## Pirate (Jun 17, 2012)

*3x3*: 33.07, 35.49, 37.32, 32.92, 33.85 = 00:34.53 

yay


----------



## balloon6610 (Jun 17, 2012)

3x3 : 15.29, (15.09), (17.51), 15.13, 16.70 = 15.71 Yay finally some improvement 
3x3 OH : 33.28, (39.73), 39.39, (30.51), 35.44 = 36.04 Another improvement 
Magic : 6.99, (6.00), 7.79, 6.56, (8.35) = 7.11 First time ever !
5x5 : (3:04.46), 3:19.15, 3:18.95, 3:21.37, (3:54.62) = 3:19.82


----------



## Zane_C (Jun 17, 2012)

*3x3 BLD:* 37.12, 52.14, 56.52 = *37.12*


----------



## rubiksarlen (Jun 18, 2012)

Zane_C said:


> *3x3 BLD:* 37.12, 52.14, 56.52 = *37.12*



Yay you're back!  

You've kinda inspired me to do more BLD cos I just took a 1 week break from BLD and when I resumed like 2-3 days ago my times and accuracy have significantly dropped  I noticed some people even improve when they take breaks from BLD. Well guess that doesn't work for me


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 19, 2012)

Problems again . No results until I can download from Odders site again.
Don't know why it does not work.


----------



## Jaycee (Jun 19, 2012)

Hey Mats, could you enter in this one result for me (when you can of course)? It's just that I promised I'd compete in every week this year, but I was at my mother's this week and her internet was shut down most of the time so I couldn't get results 

3x3 : 18.84, 15.93, 14.92, 17.79, 18.40 = 17.37


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 19, 2012)

Now then: prelims back to "normal". Congratulations to yoinneroid, Mike & mycube

*2x2x2*(37)

 3.10 emolover
 3.20 CuberMan
 3.20 Tao Yu
 3.42 mycube
 3.42 yoinneroid
 3.52 cuberkid10
 4.07 Maxelino
 4.08 Neo63
 4.10 Muhammad Jihan
 4.15 antoineccantin
 4.19 Kamil Fiedoruk
 4.69 Krag
 4.87 BlueDevil
 5.12 zaki
 5.19 dinostef
 5.20 Andrejon
 5.42 yohanestheda1896
 5.44 chrissyd
 5.56 riley
 5.58 FinnGamer
 5.69 Daniel Liamitz
 6.12 Alcuber
 6.24 Tx789
 6.31 superduperabner
 6.48 Noahaha
 6.52 brandbest1
 6.79 comamycube
 7.23 MeshuggahX
 7.39 Kenneth Svendson
 7.40 Mikel
 7.75 Mike Hughey
 7.84 Divineskulls
 9.15 NevinsCPH
 9.29 Schmidt
 10.28 Jenscold
 14.99 Reprobate
 20.66 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(50)

 8.43 5BLD
 10.45 CuberMan
 10.61 yoinneroid
 10.72 Muhammad Jihan
 10.88 antoineccantin
 10.94 Tao Yu
 12.01 dinostef
 12.05 Daniel Liamitz
 12.38 cuberkid10
 12.57 mycube
 12.69 riley
 12.81 emolover
 13.04 chrissyd
 13.88 Andrejon
 14.15 Neo63
 14.33 brynt97
 15.05 superduperabner
 15.13 zaki
 15.71 balloon6610
 15.93 BlueDevil
 16.05 yohanestheda1896
 16.38 rubiksarlen
 16.74 Divineskulls
 17.34 Sillas
 17.37 Jaycee
 18.37 NevinsCPH
 18.56 Kamil Fiedoruk
 18.56 MeshuggahX
 19.31 Perff
 19.42 Kenneth Svendson
 19.46 Krag
 19.47 Mikel
 19.65 FinnGamer
 20.14 comamycube
 21.23 Jenscold
 21.70 Noahaha
 21.70 Maxelino
 22.21 Mike Hughey
 22.54 Tx789
 23.91 Alcuber
 24.04 uvafan
 24.64 brandbest1
 27.00 Schmidt
 31.01 hfsdo
 34.14 Pirate
 36.21 MatsBergsten
 38.22 hcfong
 39.91 calebcole203
 1:08.10 Reprobate
 1:56.54 Simbjoern
*4x4x4*(31)

 40.89 yoinneroid
 42.07 CuberMan
 46.63 Muhammad Jihan
 51.28 Andrejon
 51.33 superduperabner
 54.22 mycube
 54.60 zaki
 55.64 AustinReed
 57.78 cuberkid10
 58.55 antoineccantin
 59.33 Daniel Liamitz
 59.64 dinostef
 59.78 emolover
 1:01.89 riley
 1:07.31 Tao Yu
 1:09.14 chrissyd
 1:13.50 Neo63
 1:15.48 NevinsCPH
 1:16.30 Maxelino
 1:21.38 brandbest1
 1:22.33 MeshuggahX
 1:24.77 FinnGamer
 1:30.94 Mikel
 1:33.27 Mike Hughey
 1:37.61 Kenneth Svendson
 1:41.78 Noahaha
 1:44.17 Sillas
 1:51.14 Tx789
 2:14.29 Schmidt
 2:26.35 MatsBergsten
 3:31.67 Reprobate
*5x5x5*(20)

 1:21.49 yoinneroid
 1:23.84 superduperabner
 1:33.67 zaki
 1:40.14 Andrejon
 1:43.67 antoineccantin
 1:50.59 AustinReed
 1:51.41 CuberMan
 1:53.65 mycube
 1:53.80 dinostef
 2:05.35 Tao Yu
 2:14.08 riley
 2:18.72 Neo63
 2:20.08 Daniel Liamitz
 2:38.39 Mike Hughey
 2:47.63 MeshuggahX
 3:09.77 FinnGamer
 3:11.01 Kenneth Svendson
 3:12.90 Tx789
 3:19.82 balloon6610
 5:14.38 Reprobate
*6x6x6*(9)

 3:05.29 superduperabner
 3:24.92 zaki
 3:28.87 mycube
 3:46.32 AustinReed
 4:30.88 Mike Hughey
 5:16.81 riley
 5:23.52 CuberMan
 6:13.32 Tx789
 7:42.25 FinnGamer
*7x7x7*(6)

 5:05.06 mycube
 6:36.73 AustinReed
 6:52.08 Mike Hughey
 6:58.26 antoineccantin
10:11.98 Tx789
12:10.12 Mikel
*3x3 one handed*(25)

 15.29 Muhammad Jihan
 17.70 yoinneroid
 19.25 superduperabner
 19.63 Andrejon
 19.71 Daniel Liamitz
 19.77 CuberMan
 21.96 Tao Yu
 24.59 mycube
 25.76 brynt97
 27.41 Sillas
 28.33 MeshuggahX
 29.69 dinostef
 32.42 Neo63
 32.53 cuberkid10
 35.48 yohanestheda1896
 36.04 balloon6610
 38.01 riley
 41.08 Mike Hughey
 41.64 brandbest1
 42.86 Kenneth Svendson
 49.80 Jenscold
 51.99 Tx789
 58.12 FinnGamer
 1:13.94 Schmidt
 1:24.05 hfsdo
*3x3 with feet*(7)

 1:30.15 yoinneroid
 1:40.44 Kenneth Svendson
 1:48.90 Mike Hughey
 2:34.35 AustinReed
 3:18.74 Ickenicke
 4:41.07 Tx789
 5:00.63 Jenscold
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(12)

 8.21 emolover
 11.43 AustinReed
 12.27 CuberMan
 19.18 Mike Hughey
 23.22 MatsBergsten
 27.12 Tao Yu
 28.36 yoinneroid
 38.09 Mikel
 38.47 riley
 43.12 cuberkid10
 DNF Neo63
 DNF Tx789
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(15)

 37.12 Zane_C
 51.79 Noahaha
 1:28.96 Mike Hughey
 1:29.23 cmhardw
 1:34.51 CuberMan
 1:46.03 MatsBergsten
 1:50.52 yoinneroid
 1:56.53 riley
 2:10.66 Tao Yu
 2:32.11 okayama
 3:49.27 brynt97
 3:54.97 Mikel
 3:58.95 brandbest1
 6:42.75 calebcole203
 DNF mycube
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(5)

 6:05.47 Mike Hughey
 6:53.12 MatsBergsten
11:27.91 yoinneroid
12:51.27 okayama
 DNF CuberMan
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(3)

14:14.26 Mike Hughey
21:46.62 yoinneroid
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Mike Hughey
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

 DNF Mike Hughey
*3x3 Multi blind*(4)

2/4 (15:11)  Mike Hughey
0/0 (15:12)  riley
0/0 (29:32)  CuberMan
5/10 (60:00)  yoinneroid
*3x3 Match the scramble*(3)

 1:03.28 Tao Yu
 1:09.60 Mike Hughey
 1:14.91 mycube
*2-3-4 Relay*(18)

 1:07.09 AustinReed
 1:07.54 yoinneroid
 1:13.60 Muhammad Jihan
 1:17.55 riley
 1:20.54 cuberkid10
 1:22.08 mycube
 1:23.44 Andrejon
 1:24.80 zaki
 1:29.53 dinostef
 1:33.11 Tao Yu
 1:37.32 Maxelino
 1:51.30 MeshuggahX
 1:54.06 Mike Hughey
 2:04.02 FinnGamer
 2:10.52 Kenneth Svendson
 2:28.01 brandbest1
 2:40.19 Tx789
 3:33.42 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(12)

 2:20.69 yoinneroid
 2:50.58 zaki
 3:10.56 Andrejon
 3:15.19 AustinReed
 3:26.31 mycube
 3:28.80 dinostef
 3:33.65 riley
 3:55.19 Tao Yu
 4:30.77 Mike Hughey
 4:46.66 MeshuggahX
 4:55.26 brandbest1
 5:48.10 FinnGamer
*Magic*(6)

 0.95 Kamil Fiedoruk
 1.26 Mikel
 1.43 comamycube
 1.75 Mike Hughey
 2.01 yoinneroid
 7.11 balloon6610
*Master Magic*(8)

 2.00 Kamil Fiedoruk
 2.04 antoineccantin
 2.69 brandbest1
 3.10 dinostef
 3.55 Mikel
 3.93 Mike Hughey
 4.05 yoinneroid
 4.25 riley
*Skewb*(5)

 17.18 Mike Hughey
 17.73 Tx789
 17.73 cuberkid10
 23.08 Schmidt
 25.07 riley
*Clock*(8)

 8.86 Andrejon
 9.53 comamycube
 12.17 zaki
 12.54 yoinneroid
 12.58 antoineccantin
 17.23 Mike Hughey
 27.56 Tx789
 48.85 brandbest1
*Pyraminx*(20)

 4.78 Kamil Fiedoruk
 5.47 Maxelino
 5.75 Andrejon
 7.06 CuberMan
 7.11 cuberkid10
 7.23 BlueDevil
 7.38 zaki
 7.76 yoinneroid
 8.15 antoineccantin
 8.39 Neo63
 8.40 Alcuber
 9.32 comamycube
 10.07 brandbest1
 10.36 riley
 12.02 mycube
 12.08 Tx789
 12.51 Kenneth Svendson
 13.01 Mike Hughey
 14.96 dinostef
 16.76 Schmidt
*Megaminx*(7)

 1:21.26 dinostef
 1:50.14 yoinneroid
 2:06.76 Daniel Liamitz
 2:22.88 mycube
 2:36.45 zaki
 3:30.05 Mike Hughey
 4:06.02 okayama
*Square-1*(9)

 22.06 Neo63
 28.02 comamycube
 33.91 Mike Hughey
 37.40 yoinneroid
 41.74 brandbest1
 1:12.97 okayama
 1:16.23 Mikel
 1:46.70 Tx789
 2:01.14 hfsdo
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(7)

24 guusrs
24 okayama
33 mycube
33 Tao Yu
35 Mike Hughey
54 Tx789
72 hfsdo

*Contest results*

336 yoinneroid
262 Mike Hughey
239 mycube
230 CuberMan
209 Tao Yu
201 Andrejon
189 riley
186 zaki
174 dinostef
166 cuberkid10
164 antoineccantin
161 Muhammad Jihan
151 Neo63
150 superduperabner
137 Daniel Liamitz
126 AustinReed
121 Tx789
119 emolover
100 brandbest1
99 Maxelino
98 MeshuggahX
94 Kamil Fiedoruk
90 FinnGamer
88 Mikel
87 Kenneth Svendson
83 chrissyd
79 MatsBergsten
78 BlueDevil
71 yohanestheda1896
70 comamycube
69 brynt97
62 Noahaha
59 Sillas
58 balloon6610
53 NevinsCPH
53 5BLD
51 Krag
50 okayama
44 Alcuber
39 Divineskulls
38 Jenscold
36 Schmidt
32 rubiksarlen
31 hfsdo
29 Jaycee
25 Perff
20 Reprobate
20 Zane_C
17 cmhardw
17 guusrs
13 calebcole203
13 uvafan
9 Pirate
7 Ickenicke
7 hcfong
4 Simbjoern


----------



## emolover (Jun 19, 2012)

You forgot my 3x3.


----------



## mycube (Jun 19, 2012)

MatsBergsten said:


> Congratulations to yoinneroid, Mike & myc*o*be


 :/
uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 20, 2012)

emolover said:


> You forgot my 3x3.


Hmm, don't know why. And with the coming merging I have sort lost the 
incentive to dig/debug in my scrappy program. Anyway I fixed your 3x3
result by joining the event line with the actual result line. Then it works.

@mycube: 

@Mike: thanks


----------

